#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-01
<DoeNietWil> Hello Ubuntu user, I came to this irc to ask you a question. We are trying to release a new version of OpenTeacher, and because it is a tool that is very language specific I was wondering if any of you would like to take a couple of minutes and translate it. It really isn't that much work but it would help us a lot. https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher
<DoeNietWil> if you have questions about the project or the translation please go to http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=openteacher
<josep> Olá!
<josep> Alguém aqui do Algarve?
<josep> Oláaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<josep> alguem aqui é do algarve?????????????????'
<Pirolocito> boas noites
#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-02
<BUGabundo> evening folks of relay
#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-03
<badboy__> boa tarde
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<BUGabundo> this is gonna be me in a couple of weeks! #Parashute-jump #tandem https://plus.google.com/u/0/110546133384368429145/posts/cZ4RH83okXu
#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-04
<Alchimista> alguém vivo por ai?
<badboy__> boa tarde pessoal
<BUGabundo> evening folks of the mighty land of the writing
<locodir-user> boa noite
<locodir-user> Gostava de saber se me podem ajudar em 2 assuntos relacionados com o Ubuntu
<locodir-user> Olá outra vez!
<BUGabundo> ola
<locodir-user> Pergunta 1: alguém sabe configurar uma wacom?
<locodir-user> Pergunta 2: alguém sabe remover o 'unlock keyring' do chrome no ubuntu 11.04?
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> unlock keyring?
<BUGabundo> tas a usar uma pass diferente no chaveiro e no login?
<locodir-user> não...
<BUGabundo> pq e' q n tas a usar o chromium?
<locodir-user> já testei, acontece o mesmo... foi desde que instalei o chrome, no ff não acontecia
<locodir-user> alguma sugestão?
<BUGabundo> n faço ideia
<BUGabundo> n uso chrome
<BUGabundo> so o chromium
<BUGabundo> e n me acontece nada disso
<BUGabundo> abre um bug no chrome ent
<locodir-user> ok... e já agora, quanto à wacom, sabes alguma coisa do assunto?
<BUGabundo> n faço ideia
<locodir-user> thanks!
#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-05
<BUGabundo> guud afternuun fluks
<ruiserra> Boa tarde, não sei se alguem me pode ajudar
<ruiserra> no meu ubuntu 10.04, se fizer ls /proc/acpi/thermal_zone a pasta está vazia....
<ruiserra> alguém sabe o que é?
<BUGabundo> $ ll /proc/acpi/thermal_zone
<BUGabundo> ls: cannot access /proc/acpi/thermal_zone: No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> eu nem a tenho
<BUGabundo> algum libsensor q instalates
<ruiserra> e para ver a temperatura do cpu
<BUGabundo> n axo q seja ai
<paulo> olá boas noites
<ruiserra> viva, uma perguntinha
<ruiserra> como faço para colocar o disco em mount read only
#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-07
<Rapa_> alguem ai usa OSX?
<BUGabundo> evening micro dots of Existence
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ciao
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<velho> olá pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, olá
<astroo-> optimusprimem  ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Programa da NSA recolhe "quase tudo o que um utilizador comum faz na Internet"     http://www.publico.pt/mundo/noticia/programa-da-nsa-recolhe-quase-tudo-o-que-um-utilizador-comum-faz-na-internet-1601891
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-02
<astroo-> Gone in 30 seconds: New attack plucks secrets from HTTPS-protected pages  http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/08/gone-in-30-seconds-new-attack-plucks-secrets-from-https-protected-pages/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<okdamn> guys please help me :)
<okdamn> i'm translating a website from english to portuguese
<okdamn> how do you say "If you" in portuguese?
<okdamn> is "Se voce" = If you
<okdamn> ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, olá
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, olá
<astroo-> ola
<Alch> astroo-: tb p aqui?
<astroo-> so falta 4000 canais
<astroo-> piada..
<Alch> :P
<Alch> estou empancado com a instalação do ubuntu em dual bot, há dois dias em live-cd
<astroo-> faço lembrar que o meu projeto esta pensado em ser a melhor coisa para o linux nos ultimos anos
<Alch> alguém conhece alguma forma de ter assistência presencial, na zona do grande porto?
<Alch> começo a ficar pelos arames
<astroo-> ve o pvt
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-01
<astroo-> Massive, undetectable security flaw found in USB: It’s time to get your PS/2 keyboard out of the cupboard  http://www.extremetech.com/computing/187279-undetectable-indefensible-security-flaw-found-in-usb-its-time-to-get-your-ps2-keyboard-out-of-the-cupboard
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> hello people
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-08-07
<BL4D3> ssup?
#ubuntu-pt 2017-08-04
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-08-05
<astroo-> ola pessoal
